# Favorite VW Car?



## back_to_basics885 (Feb 10, 2004)

Pick Favorite all time favorite VW Car


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

WHERE ARE THE AIR COOLEDS????!!








Vintage dubs all the way!








Love the bugs!


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (Blue_Bug)*

yeah..im a little slow..didnt notice you could add a choice till after my post, ha ha.


----------



## back_to_basics885 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (Blue_Bug)*

thanks 4 the vote


----------



## back_to_basics885 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (Blue_Bug)*

What the heck are Air Cooleds?


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=788965 

i agree with this pole here







corrado


----------



## GLIguy (Nov 3, 1999)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (runhopskipendub)*

I love all VW's but I have to say my favorites are the MKII GTI and Jetta 16V's circa 1990-1992 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## INSANE808JETTA (Nov 13, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

My favorite is the *CORRADO* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trifecta (Apr 4, 2001)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (Blue_Bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue_Bug* »_WHERE ARE THE AIR COOLEDS????!!








Vintage dubs all the way!








Love the bugs!

I agree with you there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

I gotta go with Golf ... mk1-mk4 are all cool IMO. 
Not sold on the mk5s, maybe time will change that.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (Troike)*

I own both air and water, but the air coolers have something about them that the H20 just does not have. 
So I vote air cooled, but I love them all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*


_Quote, originally posted by *back_to_basics885* »_What the heck are Air Cooleds?








REAL VOLKSWAGENS! ha ha, im jokin, they are all great...Air Cooleds are the vintage dubs..Bugs, Ghias, Buses, Things, ect...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

Old VWs didn't have radiators with water flowing through them to cool off and then cooling the engine, they had a fan that blew air over fins on the cylinders to cool them off and keep them from overheating. That's why they are called "air cooled".


_Modified by MGQ at 6:23 AM 2-12-2004_


----------



## MattMarchand (Jun 15, 2003)

Mk1 Scirocco.
Never did like the Mk2


----------



## 11secBug (Sep 23, 2002)

a hardcore aircooled fan here..


----------



## LanEvo8 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (11secBug)*

Who the hell doesn't like rados?


----------



## golf2pointslow (Feb 15, 2004)

I like the Quantum Syncro. Check a rediculously tight one out here (not mine) http://www.sciperformance.com/crides_syncro.htm. Watch the video!


----------



## Blue_Bug (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: (11secBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *11secBug* »_a hardcore aircooled fan here..

right on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Banzai KG (Dec 21, 2002)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

I've put my vote for AIRCOOLED which refers to ALL aircooled VWs.
Had owned my 1964 Karmann Ghia for over 19 years now, and watching RWD VWs pulling wheelies and have more traction are more fun at watching the watercooled going down the track.


----------



## 86_gti_8v (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (Banzai KG)*

AIRCOOLED ALL THE WAY!!!
give it up for the originals baby! corrados are cool but a corrado is nothing next to a pristing 1959 23 window samba orange and brown mmmm drool, or a hebmuller or well i can go on forever. i love all VW's, corrado is high on the list but aircooleds are the top for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

*AIR-COOLED!!* *DUH!!*


----------



## Orange69 (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

Raddo's all the way...


----------



## aircooled66 (Nov 3, 2003)

AIR COOLED is the best.


----------



## bugfreak (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (aircooled66)*


















mmmm.....


----------



## 1fastdub (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: (bugfreak)*

Wheres the love for the watercooled drop tops?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (1fastdub)*

Corrado ownz j00, j00 wish you could have one. 










_Modified by mrkrad at 6:41 PM 2-26-2004_


----------



## VWVixens.com (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

I am keen on Volkswagen products altogether, but I would be lying if I didnt say that the NewBeetle was one of my favorites.


----------



## staggered mk4 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (Jetta2.show)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetta2.show* »_My favorite is the *CORRADO* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Word. I have a '00 Jetta, but it's something
about the Corrado, period


----------



## VW TANK (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (staggered mk4)*

rabbit, baby


----------



## aero03 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (staggered mk4)*

I had 3 Jettas from the years '86, '90, and '91. They weren't bad cars. I should have kept the 1990 though. All of these cars were automatics, but still fun to drive. As for the Corrado, they are nice looking cars also. I wouldn't mind owning a SLC Corrado though. Since I have driven a couple of Jettas, I picked Jetta.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

It's spelt tou*A*reg! No hard feelings though!!!! The people at my dealership seem to have trouble spelling it as well.


----------



## retrdmatrix (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

I guess that I'm the only one who liked the Fox or to be more precise the Gol(Fox hatchback in Brazil). I used to own a 1991 gray Gol GTS back in Brazil and damn that car was nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It had Recaro seats out of the factory with 14" BBS style VW wheels with Pirelli P600 185/60HR14 tires. It looked like this but in gray:


----------



## vwk2 (Mar 21, 2002)

20th...


----------



## DedRok (Feb 16, 2004)

I picked Corrados. I love Rabbits a lot, but its extremly hard to find one in good condition. And I dont know enough or have the tools to make my own


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

*HERE HE IS!!*


----------



## backburner (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (vwdude53)*

VOTE SCIROCCO!

























_Modified by backburner at 9:23 PM 3-21-2004_


_Modified by backburner at 9:23 PM 3-21-2004_


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

Yeah baby Scirocco all the way :!


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (vwdude53)*

i'm inbetween on a scirocco and corrado, the scirocco has a nice ass feel, but the raddo is so nice going quick


----------



## rc51redrider69 (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (Kameirocco)*

rocco all the way


----------



## DarthStitch (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (rc51redrider69)*

as is shown by the poll, Rocco is obviously the greatest vw ever built. Possibly the greatest car ever built.


----------



## VTEC_EATER_16V (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (DarthStitch)*

r0cc0!


----------



## deemo (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (backburner)*

wohoo!! sciroccos are the best!


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (deemo)*

Sure-rocco









(but secretly late late late at night I make love to Rabbits







)


----------



## Sirocco (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

My favorite...any Mk1 Scirocco.
To be specific tho' I'd have to say...
*1981 "Cosmos Silver" Scirocco S*


----------



## vw98bug (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

i would have to say the rabbit and rabbit pick-up also called the caddy


----------



## rosler15 (Mar 29, 2004)

I LOVE THE SUPER BEETLE


----------



## rosler15 (Mar 29, 2004)

HOW DO I GET A LOGO OVER HERE
<------------


----------



## rosler15 (Mar 29, 2004)

HERE HE IS!!
I LIKE THIS


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: (rosler15)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rosler15* »_HOW DO I GET A LOGO OVER HERE
<------------

go to your profile, and click on "Avatar" to pick what kind of logo you want to have.


----------



## rosler15 (Mar 29, 2004)

Thank You


----------



## RED K2 (Jan 12, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (Sirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sirocco* »_
*1981 "Cosmos Silver" Scirocco S*
























I love mk1 Scirocco's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (RED K2)*

scirocco is owning, but of course i think this post has died


----------



## benfifteen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (back_to_basics885)*

Was a tough choice between Corrado and R32 but I choose R32 in the end http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ATS (Jan 19, 2002)

So the sexiest car is the corrado and the best of all times is the scirocco.. I can live with those choices...


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (vwdude53)*

Yo! Wat up wid dat? Dis ting got four wheel steerin or what? Maybe the people at Disney who built the Herbies forgot the engine was supposed to go in the back and put the body on backwards...








I played with the idea years ago when I got my white 95 Golf of putting racing stripes on in slapping a big "69" on it and having "Herb-E" across the top of the windscreen. I though it would be too much of a heat-score so I stuck with just racing stripes!


vwdude53
[IMG said:


> http://www.auto-zimmerli.ch/foto%20album/VW_Keafer_Herbie_The_Love_Bug_big.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## vwdude53 (Nov 12, 2003)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (AhnucOnun)*

yeah i noticed that too!


----------



## FlyRoccoFly (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: Favorite VW Car? (DarthStitch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarthStitch* »_as is shown by the poll, Rocco is obviously the greatest vw ever built. Possibly the greatest car ever built. 

haha!!!


----------



## VolksWeasel (Mar 9, 2004)

oh yeah..rocco ownz. only because you can dual web it and use the retarded cis injector holes for direct port then


----------



## meshell (Mar 23, 2004)

touareg all the way...luxury and comfort. love my "egg"!!!


----------



## buggofast (Jan 13, 2004)

if you tally the two "NEW Beetles" we would be tied with the 20th ann, GTI.


----------

